# Avoid Optum



## rjackman (Feb 16, 2014)

If you get a chance to work for Optum in Franklin TN I wish you the best of luck. I just want to warn you not to go through any temp agency and believe what they management of Optum says. They will tell you that they are going to hire everyone as soon as their headquarters has enough money in their budget. I believed them and signed a lease at an apartment on Saturday and was let go on Monday. I loved that job! Now I am devastated and am in counseling because I can't function. I can't go back to searching for a coding job or any other job for that matter. I am letting my certification expire because of this. Just wanted to let you know it isn't all it's cracked up to be!


----------



## PIKAPINK (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't understand so how long did you work to them before they let you go?


----------

